# Firefox 3.5 build error



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm having some problems getting Firefox to build. I get this error ..


```
File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/multiprocessing/util.py", line 12, in <module>
    import threading        # we want threading to install it's
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/threading.py", line 6, in <module>
    import thread
ImportError: No module named thread
gmake[4]: *** [libs] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox35/work/mozilla-1.9.1/netwerk/locales'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox35/work/mozilla-1.9.1/netwerk'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_necko] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox35/work/mozilla-1.9.1'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_necko] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox35/work/mozilla-1.9.1'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox35.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox35.
```


----------



## caesius (Sep 3, 2009)

Update your ports tree, reinstall python26, make clean firefox35 and try to install it again


----------



## ale (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you build lang/python26 using WITHOUT_THREADS?
Post the output of `$ cat /var/db/ports/python26/options`


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 3, 2009)

here's the output

```
# cat /var/db/ports/python26/options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for python26-2.6.2_2
_OPTIONS_READ=python26-2.6.2_2
WITHOUT_THREADS=true
WITHOUT_HUGE_STACK_SIZE=true
WITHOUT_SEM=true
WITHOUT_PTH=true
WITH_UCS4=true
WITH_PYMALLOC=true
WITH_IPV6=true
WITHOUT_FPECTL=true
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

Rebuild python26 _with_ threads.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 5, 2009)

that did it. thanks


----------

